# Experienced Filipino Culinary Chef Sought For Cooking Show TV Pilot



## Jerome Peters

*I am seeking an talented, experienced, entertaining, male or female, Filipino Chef to be the host-cooking demonstrator for an upcoming TV pilot-demo reel for a proposed Filipino cuisine cooking TV show. Must be able to explain in a step by step manner and demonstrate how to prepare various ethnic Filipino cultural dishes and have a good on screen personality that will grab an audiences attention. Send resume, photo and short introduction video clip as email attachments to: EWW Productions at [email protected] Production will be in Philadelphia, Pa.*


----------

